# Lucky Permissions!!!!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 20, 2020)

So, I guess it can get better from finding pontilled stuff! I decided to ask for old farm permissions earlier this week and ended up getting one with a house built in 1698! And today I got one for a house built in 1739!!!! Going to them tomorrow to search and dig starting with the 1698 one! Wish me and my digging buddies luckily! I'll show you what I come up with!!!!


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 20, 2020)

Good luck. Hopefully your taking a metal detector with you.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 20, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> Good luck. Hopefully your taking a metal detector with you.


Yup!


----------



## embe (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds promising, have fun


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 20, 2020)

Wow, That's old. Most of the older houses seem to be out that way in the East. Here in Detroit, about the oldest house you could ever hope to find is around 1850's & those are extremely rare. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 21, 2020)

That is so cool. Good luck with your dig , which maybe over already. Can't wait til you post any finds. WoW!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle Odyssey (Nov 27, 2020)

I didn't even know there were any houses left that old! I am so jealous. I live in Boise Idaho. If I find bottles from the late 1800's, I feel like I won the lottery! Good job!


----------

